# MK3 VR6 wiring Schematic..



## leViR6 (Oct 2, 2010)

been looking for one but i cant find a good one. Does anybody have a link??


----------



## shortysink (Sep 8, 2007)

looking for one as well.


----------



## charcoal grey (Jul 28, 2003)

Not an actual schematic, but gives most of the info you will need.

http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/management/motronicvr6aba.html


----------



## shortysink (Sep 8, 2007)

charcoal grey said:


> Not an actual schematic, but gives most of the info you will need.
> 
> http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/management/motronicvr6aba.html


well hello mr mark. How are things in the dessert, and did you ever do anything with the blue golf? 

OP, here is a pdf I found on some russian site. I beleive it was on like page 3 of good for vr6 schematic. There is actually every manual for volkswagens on there. The tops of the page are russian manuals, scroll down and they will say (eng).

http://vwts.ru/electro/g3/g3_wd22_aaa.pdf


----------

